# Animated member's rides.



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Here are a few drawings I've done (mostly over my vacation to North Carolina)

Mine:









Sethwas (with FMIC and SE sides):









1CLNB14:









B14on19:









Custom one from an image on B14Nissan.org:









Thanks to Liu for the hosting.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

haha, why does seth's car have a FMIC? lol


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice,
Really nice. Oh yeah, /\/\ what he said.
I'm going to try again in a few days to animate my car, but I'm moving from Canada to Miami today and tomorrow and won't have my PC until about the 10th of august.

Seth


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good man!

I'm guessing that you use a vector-based drawing program like Flash or Illustrator? Personally, I've never had real good luck with the gradient tools in Flash, so my trick has been to outline in Flash, export as an EPS, and import into PS as a huge file. The tools in PS give me enough flexibility to shade and gradient by hand, but still have the look of a vector image even though it's rasterized. Unfortunately, of course, it's no longer vector-based, which significantly cuts into the flexibility of the image, but that's just what I have to live with until I can afford Illustrator and a Wacom.

Again, good work  !


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think Illustrator has a vector add on for extra tools. I use flash for the vectors and gradient lighting. It took a little practice to get the coloring right and learn the tricks, but the lines are fairly easy as long as the image is sharp. The wheels give me the most trouble.

Here's one Liu wanted me to do of Dryboy's car:


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

my ride in blue!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks really good!
I always like to see my car in a different light.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Check out my boy Mep's work:

































Holla at him if you want your car done...


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

*mine*

all i did to these pics was change the color, put on the wheels i wnat and tint the windows,. but it looks just like the car i want. its top 2 pics on the page:
http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=389085
tell me what u think, ive only had photoshop for a few hours
mav


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




drop that shit


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Drop that shit and Drop it MAD!


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

hey who wants to animate my car? >_< the pic is crappy but I'd sure love a new desktop !


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I could, but I would need a much sharper pic than that. I need to be able to see the body lines.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

damn G2-0-0SX lol,


the pic is kinda blurry.......why dont u use any of the other pics u had of your car?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Anyone wanna do mine? Take your pic


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

sorry guys, I got a 20 dollar digicam from wal mart...hehe, the other pics prolly just looked clearer cuz they were smaller. I'll try to fix my scanner or get a new digicam or somethign.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Since were all giving requests. Heres mine.



















P.S. This is the first time Ive posted a full pic of my car. Im moving on up now.


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Anyone?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I could, but I would need a much sharper pic than that. I need to be able to see the body lines. *


Being able to see the lines on a black car in pics is almost out of the question....


it is a nice car though...


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

G2-0-0SX, your car is awesome looking. as a fellow black 200sx owner, i personally am somewhat partial to the stealth look. got any other pics of your car? i'd love to see them. im thinking about stealthing out my car, we'll see how things go


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

Can some one do mine?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
ok, I'll do that one.

LOL, my screen resolution is 1400 x 1050 BTW, so that's what I'm talking about.

not that I'm being picky, but I typically don't like doing requests b/c these take me a good amount of time to do. The one above kinda looks like fun


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I thought it looked fun too 
here's a quickie


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

BTW nice ride Semper Fi


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

go4broke44 said:


> *G2-0-0SX, your car is awesome looking. as a fellow black 200sx owner, i personally am somewhat partial to the stealth look. got any other pics of your car? i'd love to see them. im thinking about stealthing out my car, we'll see how things go *


thanx alot man, I love the stealth look, the car club i'm in is all about the mean stelth type look, plus its just been my own personal fav. style for quite some time now. I'll have some better pics soon, my GF ordered a good digital camera for me (1.3 megapixles, as aposed to the 335 pixel camera i have now haha, gotta love her :-D )and yeah, when i get that camera i'll take some real good pics. I have a page at cardomain, www.cardomain.com/id/nightkidtwo i have a few more pics there, allthough they arent that clear. but anyways man, thanx for the praise :-D later!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

G2-0-0SX said:


> * my GF ordered a good digital camera for me (1.3 megapixles, as aposed to the 335 pixel camera i have now haha, gotta love her :-D ) *


sorry, and i dont intend to flame at all, but 1.3MP is not good.....well its a huge improvement over 335pixels, sorry....can u tell i work retail? 

but ya, hope u like the camera......and cant complain since its free, what kind did she get ya?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I have a 1.3MP cam and even though I loved it at the time of purchase, 1.3MP is now pretty out of date.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *can u tell i work retail?*


* 

Well,
Just so you know, image quality and pixels are related, but they are very distant cousins.
(I mean that a 3.2 MP camera can easily outdo a 4 MP camera since image quality isn't pixel based).

Seth*


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sethwas said:


> *Well,
> Just so you know, image quality and pixels are related, but they are very distant cousins.
> (I mean that a 3.2 MP camera can easily outdo a 4 MP camera).
> 
> Seth *


well ya, but not necessarily, resolution is determined by how many pixels are condensed onto one shot. It also depends on what resolution setting you have your camera at, some cameras have a setting for high resolution which will condense the pixels for more clarity in a picture. A higher MP camera will also allow u to make larger prints while still retaining a nice crisp image. As u may know, the megapixels make up the image and the greater the MP the sharper the image will be. You already know about all this i'm sure


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

its a logitec camera, she doesnt have a whole lot of money, she works at a day school but doesnt get payed alot and she's trying to pay off an expensive car. 1.3 megapixels is a HUGE improvement over what I have now, and i dont even really have a problem with the one i have now, im giving the one I have now to her when she gives me the other one (thats the deal heeh). She's a sweetheart and she's just trying to make me happy, and doing a damn good job at it. Maybe when I get my new job i'll buy one of those 500 dollar digi cams, but for now, while 335 pixel camera will do, i'm very happy to have a 1.3 and an awesome girl to buy it for me, SO BACK OFF!!

haha j/k.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i never meant it to come out that way, like i was talking shit......hell its the thought that counts right?


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

hehe i know u didnt mean it that way man, im just very sensitive about stuff, specailly when it deals with her, she's my baby, and yes it is the thought that counts, but also, i mean its going to be alot better than the camera i got now so thats a good thing.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, I almost forgot, I finished Semperfi's last weekend. Can someone host his pic and a pic of AJ's car for me? I only have cardomain and that site shrinks down the pic and makes it look like crap.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here we are:
AJ's:








Semper FI's:








and a smaller one:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn. These should be everyones avatars.

Seth


----------



## Zwutumean (Apr 17, 2003)

Hey...how do you guys do that? I want one too!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Damn. These should be everyones avatars.
> 
> Seth *


If someone would resize mine, I would use it


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *If someone would resize mine, I would use it  *





Illl send one to your email adress Sean.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

here is mine that a guy made ofr me at www.club240.com


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

those are nice drawings


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

yep, seans avatar is cooler than everr now. i don't even remeber what it was. hmmm


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *yep, seans avatar is cooler than everr now. i don't even remeber what it was. hmmm *


I'm using it on multiple boards


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

Nice job! Thanks Nismoprincess, 1997GA16DE. I am goint to print it out on a iron on and put it on a shirt. Thanks.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sweet, if you need a different backround or just a plain white backround, just tell me.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

I know I am here late in the game but does anyone want to try mine. I am a simpleton and can't figure out PS for sh*t.


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

How about an altima?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

ohhh ohh me next me next... 
The edges may be kinda blurry but hell its worth a shot...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

as some of you can tell, I'm not exactly doing requests. I'll do a few if the car is pretty dope. Even so, I need good, sharp, hi-res pictures. 800x600=ok, 1024x768=good, 1280x1024=excellent, 1400x1050=w00t.

school starts next Mon, so I'm not sure if I'll have enough time to do too many more.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

If anyone wants to pay to have theirs done, talk to Mep @ [email protected] He's the best I've seen yet. I posted his work on the first page of this thread...


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

dsigns said:


> *If anyone wants to pay to have theirs done, talk to Mep @ [email protected] He's the best I've seen yet. I posted his work on the first page of this thread... *



Who would want to pay when you can find someone who is willing to do it for free and do the same quality work. I know your "boy" can come up with better ways to make money.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

can you post up some bigger pix of his work? Those things are like icon sized.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

your buddy's work is pretty good, but how much does he charge? and like chris said......why would anyone pay to get their car done when they can do it here just as good for free?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Not to disrespect Justin (I seriously dig his work  ), but Mep's work is quite a bit more professional and more accurate. That's not, of course, saying Justin's work is bad, but Mep's (what the hell kind of name is Mep anyway) work is pretty fantastic. Hell, if his prices are reasonable, and he can get the image in whatever format I want, I might be interested in having him do a sketch in a year or so.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Out of curiousity.... 
how do you "animate" these pictures?

I have PhotoShop and I can not figure out a single damn thing, or even figure out, how anyone did it?!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

samo said:


> *(what the hell kind of name is Mep anyway) *



lol, thats kinda what i was thinking


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I really like the one that Justin made of my car.
Like I said, I'm using it as my av on a bunch of forums .

I may have this "Mep" fellow redo my car next year if his prices are within reason.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

if you want my opinion, not that I don't like his stuff, but they don't seem THAT detailed. I typically leave door handles, plates and side mouldings off just so the car looks cleaner. He uses a different effect in shadowing. As you can see, I've gotten alot better as I went along.

honestly, I don't really see why he should really charge for it. Not to dis his work, but I picked up this program only a few months ago. I was already well into my summer break when I got this program and I'm already poppin out nice stuff. I also didn't really have any help, I read a few online tutorials and I went to work just messin around. I do however tend to pick up new computer programs pretty fast. Either way, I just do it for fun. When I'm done, the print just goes up on my wall.

BTW, I do really like that audi and G20.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Mep is his initials. I call him that cuz thats his name on G20.net. His real name is Mitchell. Honestly, the type of work he puts out is really high quality, higher than I have seen. I am a graphic designer so trust me. Me & him combined our talents on a project that we did for my website. Goto www.gdub.net and on the homepage click on the Mod-erator to see more of his work.

Here is part of the header on G20.net that he did:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

dsigns said:


> *Here is part of the header on G20.net that he did:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats pretty clean looking.....most of the effect of it looking clean tho comes from the shadowing, and IMO if justin added some good shadowing, it wouldnt be that much of a difference


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I like how he does the crystal headlights, I've been looking for a way to make the crystals look like crystals. I'd say both of us put the same detail into the body and lighting, though we do it all differently. He puts his work into brakes, lugs, door handles, and side mouldings, while I keep the car as shaved as possible for more of a show look.

BTW, here's another one:
http://www.club240.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=47137


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Here is mine.. I didn't use any of those gradients....
but I thought it looked good for my first time ever using Photoshop


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks good. It looks like a hand drawn picture.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

it is... hand drawn
since I don't know how to animate cars.. I just did my own version of it... went in.. zoomed in and drew it by hand... agg!
Took about 9 hours over about 3 weeks... i think it looks ok


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

My Bad. I thought that you made it with photoshop.


----------

